# Why can't we all get along??



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

In a zoo in California , a mother tiger gave birth 

to a rare set of triplet tiger cubs. 

Unfortunately, 
Due to complications in the pregnancy, the cubs were born prematurely and due to their tiny size, they died shortly after birth. 

The mother tiger after recovering from the delivery, suddenly started to decline in health, Although physically she was fine. 

The veterinarians felt that the loss of her litter had caused the tigress to fall into a depression. 

The doctors decided that if the tigress could surrogate another mother's cubs, perhaps she would improve. 

After checking with many other zoos across the country, the depressing news was that there were no tiger cubs of the right age to introduce to the mourning mother.. 

The veterinarians decided to try something that had never been tried in a zoo environment. 

Sometimes a mother of one species will take on the care of a different species. 

The only orphans' that could be found quickly, were a litter of weaning pigs. 

The zoo keepers and vets wrapped the piglets in tiger skin and placed the babies around the mother tiger... 

Would they become cubs or pork chops?


Take a look...you won't believe your eyes




*Now, please tell me one more time ....
Why can't the rest of the 
world get along?
*


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

we can learn a lot from supposedly 'dumb' animals.....cute photos too!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Beautiful 

we had a cat many years ago back in Ireland, when she was quiet old she was still having kittens, but unfortuneately most of the cats in our locality were decendants of here and her final litter was very deformed (two heads etc) and some died.
after loosing kittens, she as a mother was obiously not happy or content, one day we found a mouse suckling on her along with her healthy kittens, this mouse stayed for many weeks with her and all of the family were very content together..

Strange but true


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

mayotom said:


> beautiful
> 
> we had a cat many years ago back in ireland, when she was quiet old she was still having kittens, but unfortuneately most of the cats in our locality were decendants of here and her final litter was very deformed (two heads etc) and some died.
> After loosing kittens, she as a mother was obiously not happy or content, one day we found a mouse suckling on her along with her healthy kittens, this mouse stayed for many weeks with her and all of the family were very content together..
> ...


wow!!


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Siobhanwf

We could all get along fine but we are the wrong kind of animal for that. 

Peter


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Siobhanwf
> 
> We could all get along fine but we are the wrong kind of animal for that.
> 
> Peter



Maybe  but perhaps we could follow an example


----------



## Planet-of-Death (Jun 28, 2010)

Why on earth do we all want to get along?

Lots of women in PNG suckle pigs, because they are more valuable than their children. I haertily recommend the procedure.


----------

